
How Kevin Mitnick Convinced Motorola to Send Him Source Code - TazeTSchnitzel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBaVek2oTtc
======
malshe
Great story! I listened to his audiobook 'Ghost in the Wires' a few years
back. It's a fantastic read (listen)!

[https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Wires-Adventures-Worlds-
Wanted/...](https://www.amazon.com/Ghost-Wires-Adventures-Worlds-
Wanted/dp/B005HBO3BY/ref=tmm_aud_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I hope HN will forgive the slight title modification. The original title is
“How a Hacker Convinced Motorola to Send Him Source Code”, but I think HN
folks will know who Mitnick is :)

------
cbanek
Social engineering for the win! Such a great story. I'm always amazed by
really good social engineering, people are generally the weakest link in any
security system!

